# How did you guys make paths to your hidden beach?



## Krissi2197 (Apr 25, 2020)

With the addition of Redd I actually want to try to make something of my secret beach now!

The issue is, I only have one incline left... I wanted to do two inclines from level 3 to level 1 to the beach, but I don't think I'll be able to do that. 

Show me how your hidden beaches look with inclines!! Give me some inspiration!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

At least you didn't build your house on a cliff in front of it T_T

I'm debating moving everything because of dang Redd.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 25, 2020)

I had the same idea for a 'secret' path leading through it, but sadly need my inclines for pratical purposes. 


I kind of like keeping it a ladder-accessable area. It gives it an exculsive feel


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 25, 2020)

It took a lot of swearing and fist shaking at the restriction dialogue to make what I wanted to work.


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 25, 2020)

I tore down cliffs on the north so i can walk around my entire island


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 25, 2020)

I've been waiting for one of these threads! This is the one part of my town I actually finished (and I'm too stubborn to change) here's a little video I made of the area in front (my house) and the beach itself!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's a crappy gif of my secret beach back during cherry blossom season. <3



https://imgur.com/pqiujwg


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 25, 2020)

I just cut through my cliffs, the right side is inaccessible without a ladder, but I think I'm just going to keep it as is, an untouched pond and little shrine for friends that passed.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 25, 2020)

I totally just cut the entire second layer down for that part, so that there's a flat walking path.


----------



## chibski (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> At least you didn't build your house on a cliff in front of it T_T
> 
> I'm debating moving everything because of dang Redd.


This is exactly what I did and Redd has ruined everything  I made the beach my own private lil beach but it's not so private anymore. I don't have any ideas as to what to do with my house now. I finally got the inclines aligned the way I wanted them and everything.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 25, 2020)

i haven't really done anything to it aside from move some bamboo out of the way. it's such a small area, i'm struggling to decorate it (also have run out of inclines to use with it D: ). imagine my surprise to see redd's ship there -_______-;;;


----------



## Munyo (Apr 25, 2020)

That pocket of sand in the back was where my two gnomes were having a picnic and making out. ): So I have to reincorporate that in the path somehow.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

chibski said:


> This is exactly what I did and Redd has ruined everything  I made the beach my own private lil beach but it's not so private anymore. I don't have any ideas as to what to do with my house now. I finally got the inclines aligned the way I wanted them and everything.


We're 100% in the same boat D;


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 25, 2020)

I had my fruit tree farm in front of the secret beach... I'm considering tearing it down (Fruit isn't even really that much of a profit for me, plus I have a free fruit tree section in front of the airport for visitors, so I can just use that if I'm in need of fruit) 

I'm not completely sure how I'll do it... below the tree farm is where Drago's house sits(and soon to be Molly once her amiibo card comes in). I kind of wish they would have incorporated Redd sooner... I'm going to have to do a lot of re-thinking just to make a path to an ugly boat.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 25, 2020)

You guys who shared your ideas have such good ones!! I may take inspiration from you guys to help me decide on what to do.

I'm glad I'm not the only one in this situation lol


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't have any inclines left and I didnt want to tear down the cliff to make an entrance so I left it as is. I kind of like the idea of it being a hidden spot and Redd barely shows up anyway.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 25, 2020)

I had a pathway down there at one point, then I tore it down and moved Diana’s house directly in front of it. 
I’m kind of debating moving Diana’s house, but that would throw my whole map off :/
Currently I’m just kind of headcanoning that Diana got bribed by Redd to help hide his ship, and that’s why one of her fences gives just enough space for someone to use a ladder behind her house


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

I just use my ladder to get down there. Not too concerned about redesigning for one NPC.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 25, 2020)

here is my path! I wanted for it to be mysterious and magical 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254209529241169920
also, this incline takes to the wizards tower. the other way to make it here is a hidden path that takes to coco and clay's house, who then takes to the wizards tower. I put them there because they look like dolls made alive by dark magic lol


----------



## Imbri (Apr 25, 2020)

I cut in so the stairs are embedded in the cliff. I had already set it up before it was known that Redd would be using it. Fortunately, the decorations I put down can stay - beach towel, umbrella, sand castle, and picnic basket.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> At least you didn't build your house on a cliff in front of it T_T
> 
> I'm debating moving everything because of dang Redd.


I did this I feel like 10 days before the update.
Massive waterfall terraform feature around it.
5 day prior, started making the private beach my hidden shell retreat
2 days prior, finally finished my "plant deck" that has a minimum of 30 items

... So... yeah... same...


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 25, 2020)

I dug a huge hole below the second level of my cliffs to do... something, with them (I have no idea what I'm gonna put in there but it's gonna be cool) and it was right next to the secret beach, so I dug a small walway to the beach!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's mine, nothing special.
Still working on the town. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254235265054281730


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 25, 2020)

My friends have carved out entire paths to the beach, but I just made a sort of hidden incline that leads straight onto it-- though I'm considering expanding the third cliff level nearby so I can do a sort of L-shaped thing, but I'm not sure if it'll quite work out, space wise.


----------



## Mick (Apr 25, 2020)

I didn't, or well, I did it and planned to add a hidden incline but I hated it and put it back to how it was before!

I guess I'll use a ladder when he shows up, it's not like I'll go there 3+ times per day


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

I made slight modifications to the land and added an incline...

I try to keep terraforming to a minimum as I want to keep the Island as close as possible to how I got it day one... Not a fan of the industrial looking islands or the ones with heavy terraforming done to them but to each their own.


----------



## morthael (Apr 25, 2020)

My path was a complete coincidence since I planned and executed it before I even knew Redd was going to be docking at the secret beach! I wanted to have a path back there so I could set up a couple secret graves but I guess it’s now a path to Redd’s ship whenever he’s here lol!

Maybe I’ll do a secret dingy alley next time but I don’t really want to sacrifice my little greenhouse garden set up for now!



https://imgur.com/a/kvn1yZA


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 25, 2020)

TBH I'm debating whether I'll bother doing anything. Right now it's behind my house and accessible by ladder.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 25, 2020)

I just knocked out a 1 block path from the cliff leading to the beach. I did not really put much effort into it,


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 25, 2020)

I was pretty lucky and there were no cliffs to the secret beach, but I already converted that area to a hidden cafe area in a "forest" which I wanted to base off a little on alice and wonderland with the secret beach as a lookout point attached to it. Now it looks at Redd's polluting ship haha


----------



## Mirrim (Jul 13, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Here's a crappy gif of my secret beach back during cherry blossom season. <3
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/pqiujwg


It’s not crappy and I love how you made your path without even needing an incline.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 13, 2020)

mine is a little cute corner that hides behind a cedar tree grove


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a little opening in my cliffs that leads to the secret beach. 






The beach itself is a contrast to the nature zone right before it. It's salmon run themed so it looks great when Redd arrives  When he's not here I don't even go to the beach. The secret beach items are placed in a way so that I can't see it from most picture angles in the nature zone. 






And here's a video of the path to it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279126698282242049


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 13, 2020)

I ran out of inclines so I had to settle with using the ladder to visit Redd lol


----------



## Mick (Jul 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> I didn't, or well, I did it and planned to add a hidden incline but I hated it and put it back to how it was before!
> 
> I guess I'll use a ladder when he shows up, it's not like I'll go there 3+ times per day



This is no longer true. I have carved out a path at the rear of my island that allows me to run along two of the rocks at the back right up to the secret beach. This corner of the island is very empty right now (plan is to decorate the secret path with pirate items, the rest I'll need to think about).

Anyway, I can now walk from the top right corner of my island to the secret beach as shown below, and I think this is a pretty decent workaround for when you can't spare an incline... If you're lucky with your layout, that is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282591505169805312


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 13, 2020)

I am so impressed with everyone’s creativity  (hangs head in shame and hides ladder )


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 13, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I have a little opening in my cliffs that leads to the secret beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is amazing omg!!! 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Mine is pretty open wouldn’t really call it a ‘secret’


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2020)

Luckily my top cliffs were already arranged for access to the hidden beach, and at the time I was creating a new area near that beach for my museum. I couldn't imagine the frustration of having to tear down everything just to get to there though, especially after all the time and effort put in to terraforming and decorating.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 13, 2020)

It's a drop straight down.

It can't be terraformed and it's so tiny it can't be decorated.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

To the right of this rock on the top left of my island there's a one tile wide entrance to the beach.  The  'X' is under the third seaweed..... nope. No 'x'.  you heard nothing.


----------



## lulu9956 (Jul 13, 2020)

I did probably the least efficient thing possible haha

There are cliffs on either side of the beach that I wanted to be connected, but also wanted to clear a path.  So I demolished some of the cliffs into a pathway but had 2 "stepping stone" cliffs that allow me to cross the two cliffs.  Again, not efficient.  Would have preferred to use a staircase or something, but unfortunately I'm already at my staircase limit


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 13, 2020)

I already reached the incline limit by then so I just terraformed a path leading there with some Cherry blossom lanterns and blue roses.


----------



## mitfy (Jul 13, 2020)

i have a regular pathway, a small valley between cliffs with a somewhat-hidden entrance by my campsite. the cliffs around the valley have bushes and flowers, and the path itself has flowers and clover patterns.


----------



## Snek (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't have a path...makes Redd sketchier than he already is lol


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 13, 2020)

I actually created a "bike trail" on the ground floor along the coast that leads directly to the secret beach before I knew Redd was gonna be there, simply because I loved the secret beach but was frustrated that you couldn't see it with the cliffs in the way. Thankfully this worked out perfectly, and I was able to create a little market place for Redd to sell his goods in front of it.

But yeah, I terraformed a large portion of that area on my map down to the ground/first level so I didn't have to use stairs at all.


----------

